# Just some pictures



## ThinIce06 (Mar 15, 2019)

I’ve been lurking for a while and finally decided to join since I feel I got the hang of things now.

I’ve had this tank set up since December and it’s finally picture ready I think. 

I’m no pro and making many major mistakes that are noticeable, but hey I’m here for help to get it right. 

Just a few shots of what I’m working on. Please chime in! This is my first post so I really don’t know what more to add.

I ook forward to contributing to the community.


----------



## stevewb (Nov 10, 2018)

Very good looking. I like the rocks. Giving me ideas here


----------

